# Feature Focus: How Nissan’s Easy Fill Tire System Works



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *When was the last time you checked the air pressure in your vehicle’s tires? If you have to think about it, chances are it was too long ago.*
> 
> Tires are hugely important, not just for safety but also comfort, handling and even fuel economy. In fact, they’re the only part of your vehicle that should ever touch the road. Ignore their maintenance to your own peril.
> 
> ...







Read more about the Feature Focus: How Nissan’s Easy Fill Tire System Works at AutoGuide.com.


----------

